# Bear Scat ????



## kirkg (Nov 26, 2010)

Found this yesterday about 15 feet from our stand.  Pretty large,just have a leaf next to it for size comparison.

So, is it bear?


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks to be bear


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like bear to me.


----------



## cooner83 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry didnt see your stand there!!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 26, 2010)

cooner83 said:


> Sorry didnt see your stand there!!



What'd ya eat?  Charcoal briquets?


----------



## quackman (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 15, 2011)

That be bar poo.........


----------



## testdepth (Jan 28, 2011)

Big Foot!


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah most likely bear


----------



## RdKill (Mar 23, 2011)

Either bear or pope...depending on if it was in the woods or not.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like bear to me.



You KNOW this is Bigfoot poop!

Possibly a Bear...........whats it smell like?  Did anyone taste it


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG...so its TRUE....A bear does pooo in the woods.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe the guy in my avatar?


----------

